# Mindy



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know that I ever shared here about our Mindy! She's a Great Pyrenees/Karakachin cross, and she's 7 months old. I've had her since the beginning of January, and it's been a fun/exasperating 5 months! But she's doing very well now and I am quite proud of her. 

Here she is out with part of the herd today.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a pretty girl she is ! Thats a really nice picture of her leading her herd 
Good luck with her


----------

